# azar: má sorte e casualidade?



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.

En español usamos la palabra "azar" con el significado de "casualidad", "eventualidad" o coincidencia". En cambio en portugués sé que significa "mala suerte". Con el significado que la palabra "azar" tiene en español, en portugués se usa el término "acaso". Ahora bien, en portugués ¿puede usarse el término "azar" con el significado que tiene en español?

Ejemplo:
El azar hizo que el equipo brasileño ganara contra Chile a pesar de no haber jugado bien.

O azar fez com que a equipe brasileira ganhasse para o Chile apesar de não ter jogado bem.

¿Es correcto este uso en portugués?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## willy2008

Si se usa acaso, también se puede usar la palabra azar, por ejemplo para juegos, *jogos de azar.*


----------



## Carfer

Receio que '_azar_' seja entendido como '_pouca sorte_' nessa frase. Não digo que não seja possível usar '_azar_' no sentido de '_acaso_' em português, mas, fora umas quantas ocorrências muito excepcionais ('_jogo de azar_', frases como '_o azar determinou a sequência dos desafios', _em que é patente que '_azar_' significa '_acaso_' - e não sei se nesse caso não se trata de um galicismo) o sentido habitual é mesmo o de '_má sorte_'.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado. Então a minha frase traduzida para o português não tem sentido. 
A *má sorte* fez com que a equipe brasileira *ganhasse* para o Chile.... Fica contraditório mesmo!

Deveria ser:
O acaso fez com que a equipe brasileira ganhasse para o Chile apesar de não ter jogado bem.

Vocês veêm essa contradição?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Obrigado. Então a minha frase traduzida para o português não tem sentido.
> A *má sorte* fez com que a equipe brasileira *ganhasse* para o Chile.... Fica contraditório mesmo!
> 
> Deveria ser:
> O acaso fez com que a equipe brasileira ganhasse para o Chile apesar de não ter jogado bem.
> 
> Vocês veêm essa contradição?



Depende se o falante é chileno ou brasileiro .


----------



## Gamen

E verdade! Eu pensei desde o ponto de vista de um brasileiro.


----------



## anaczz

ganhasse *do* Chile


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> ganhasse *do* Chile



Essa não corrigi por não ter a certeza de não ir meter a pata na poça. É que nós em Portugal dizemos '_ganhar *ao* Chile_'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Ganhar do Chile é obrigação e tradição"!


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado. Interessante este ponto que não está claro para mim.

Em espanhol falamos: "El equipo alemán juega esta tarde con/contra la Argentina".
*Neste caso em português acho que se diria: "a equipe alemã joga esta tarde para a Argentina" ¿pode ser que se diga assim no Brasil? ¿e em Portugal?*

Mas se digo "Brasil le ganó a Chile", neste caso deveria traduzir para o português "O Brasil ganhou do Chile" (pBr) e "Brasil ganhou ao Chile" (PPt).


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> * "a equipe alemã joga esta tarde para a Argentina" ¿pode ser que se diga assim no Brasil? ¿e em Portugal?*



"a equipe alemã joga esta tarde *com* a Argentina" em PPt


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em Pt-Br também.


----------



## willy2008

Gamen said:


> Obrigado. Interessante este ponto que não está claro para mim.
> 
> Em espanhol falamos: "El equipo alemán juega esta tarde con/contra  Argentina".
> *Neste caso em português acho que se diria: "a equipe alemã joga esta tarde para a Argentina" ¿pode ser que se diga assim no Brasil? ¿e em Portugal?*
> 
> Mas se digo "Brasil le ganó a Chile", neste caso deveria traduzir para o português "O Brasil ganhou do Chile" (pBr) e "Brasil ganhou ao Chile" (PPt).


----------



## Gamen

Oi a todos.

Agora lembrei. Tenho visto "perder para".
Exemplo:
A Inglaterra perdeu *para *a Itália por dois gols.
(Inglaterra perdió con/contra Italia)

¿Esse para é um uso próprio do Brasil? ¿Pode-se dizer "A Inglaterra perdeu com/contra a Itália" tanto no Brasil como em Portugal?


----------



## anaczz

Jogou com/contra a Itália.
Ganhou da/à Itália.
Perdeu da/para a Itália.
Perdeu contra a Itália (subentende-se "perdeu o jogo/jogando contra a Itália")
Perdeu com a Itália (não é comum, mas é o mesmo caso , "perdeu o jogo/jogando com a Itália")


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado.
As mais estranhas são para mim "ganhou da" e "perdeu da ou para". Em espanhol não poderia usar essas preposições nesses casos. Deverei aprendê-las de memória.


----------

